# Tool list for local 595



## zappy (Mar 6, 2009)

Can someone please provide a tool list for local 595 please. Thank you for your help.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

zappy said:


> Can someone please provide a tool list for local 595 please. Thank you for your help.


Local 595 could.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zappy said:


> Can someone please provide a tool list for local 595 please. Thank you for your help.


It says on your profile that you are a Journeyman Electrician so you should have all the necessary tools already..


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> It says on your profile that you are a Journeyman Electrician so you should have all the necessary tools already..


 Whats a "necessary" tool? A Ladder? A battery drill? A set of hand benders? That is one of the advantages of the union it is spelled out what tools the employee supplies and the employer supplies.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> Whats a "necessary" tool? A Ladder? A battery drill? A set of hand benders? That is one of the advantages of the union it is spelled out what tools the employee supplies and the employer supplies.


A Journeyman Electrician should have all the necessary "hand" tools to get what ever job done that he is working on.

I never worked for a company that required you to supply ladders.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> A Journeyman Electrician should have all the necessary "hand" tools to get what ever job done that he is working on.
> 
> I never worked for a company that required you to supply ladders.


 Same question what is a necessary hand tool? Tin snips? Speed square?No Dog? Rachet Cutters? Roto zip? I have seen severalnon union compnies that want a six foot ladder supplied A buddy is working non union and has to supply his own gang box.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> It says on your profile that you are a Journeyman Electrician so you should have all the necessary tools already..


Harry,

He is asking for the "list" of tools, not recommendations.

The tool list has been discussed many times here- each local will have their own list. You should show up with nothing more, and nothing less.

But I suppose if I just posted in every topic without actually reading or giving any thought to my post- I too would think a person should show up on his first day with a fully loaded van, or at minimum a whole bunch of extra tools. :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I would call your hall and request a copy. Remember, the tool list is the minimum in a lot of locals.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> I would call your hall and request a copy. Remember, the tool list is the minimum in a lot of locals.


 Its also the max in some. A guy can catch a bunch of bad news for not following the list to the letter.

Play it safe the first day and only bring the tools on the list.

You can always add more tomorrow.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> Harry,
> 
> He is asking for the "list" of tools, not recommendations.
> 
> ...



Wrong i took the time to see if i could find a tool list for him.

I also took the time to read his profile to see if he is a green guy just getting into the trade.

Therefore the fact that he is a journeyman Electrician one,Would assume that he would have all the necessary tools to perform his duty's as a journeyman Electrician



lefleuron said:


> Its also the max in some. A guy can catch a bunch of bad news for not following the list to the letter.
> 
> Play it safe the first day and only bring the tools on the list.
> 
> You can always add more tomorrow.


In my opinion that is an asinine rule.

But of course it's Friday "Hands in your pockets" no tools required....:laughing:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Wrong i took the time to see if i could find a tool list for him.
> 
> I also took the time to read his profile to see if he is a green guy just getting into the trade.
> 
> ...


 
Harry,

The OP asked for a copy of the tool list, thats it.

It does not matter that you were nosy enough to search the guys profile and attempt to discredit him- whether he is green, a J-Man, or has his state masters- all he is after is the tool list from the local.:hammer:


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

lefleuron said:


> Its also the max in some. A guy can catch a bunch of bad news for not following the list to the letter.


And this is in part what helps give the union a bad name. To give someone hell or to black list someone because they have a tool that is not on the list is pretty sad.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Wrong i took the time to see if i could find a tool list for him.
> 
> I also took the time to read his profile to see if he is a green guy just getting into the trade.
> 
> ...


Yeah chances are the original poster has everything he would possibly need but as an example he might be traveling to 595 and wants to see if there are any differences from his own local list.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

BDB said:


> And this is in part what helps give the union a bad name. To give someone hell or to black list someone because they have a tool that is not on the list is pretty sad.


 Not only is the list affordable to everyone, and levels the field so to speak..

But its also kind of a safety measure. The more tools a guy has as a green electrician, the more likely he is to get himself in a spot he should not be in.

Especially in commercial or industrial.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> Harry,
> 
> The OP asked for a copy of the tool list, thats it.
> 
> It does not matter that you were nosy enough to search the guys profile and attempt to discredit him- whether he is green, a J-Man, or has his state masters- all he is after is the tool list from the local.:hammer:


Nice try, but lets make it clear i was not trying to discredit him.

In fact since i spent some time looking for a tool list for him should be enough proof that i was trying to help him out

You are making an assumption without any facts and trying to stir the pot with me .

You can search my profile any time,, here it is in case you do not know how to find it.:laughing:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/harry304e-14942/


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> It says on your profile that you are a Journeyman Electrician so you should have all the necessary tools already..


 
OK Harry.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> Not only is the list affordable to everyone, and levels the field so to speak..
> 
> But its also kind of a safety measure. The more tools a guy has as a green electrician, the more likely he is to get himself in a spot he should not be in.
> 
> Especially in commercial or industrial.





> Especially in commercial or industrial


Oh yes commercial or industrial can be very scary...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> OK Harry.:laughing:


OK What....?:blink::blink:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Oh yes commercial or industrial can be very scary...:laughing:


 
Did you really say that?

This place needs a face-palm smilie, thats for damn sure.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

lefleuron said:


> Did you really say that?
> 
> This place needs a face-palm smilie, thats for damn sure.


Yes i did...:laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

BDB said:


> And this is in part what helps give the union a bad name. To give someone hell or to black list someone because they have a tool that is not on the list is pretty sad.


I don't think so in fact I would say having a tool list adds credibility. By requiring an employee to have exactly what is on the tool list and nothing more it sets a very clear and uniform standard as to what is expected from both the employee and employer. The idea behind not having more then what is on the list is to create an equal expectation, if one guy shows up with a bender and one doesn't who gets sent to install the pipe? (rhetorical) 

There are much better ways to criticize unions structured policies however is IMO one of there strong points.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BDB said:


> And this is in part what helps give the union a bad name. To give someone hell or to black list someone because they have a tool that is not on the list is pretty sad.


 Well when you think with union hater blinders on that would be the conclusion. :whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

06-28-2010, 09:43 PM What tools are required when you show up for a job. Do they check to see if you have them? What happens if you don't have every tool on the list? 


zappy 
Member



Wow it has taken all this time and the guy still hasn't gotten an answer.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 06-28-2010, 09:43 PM What tools are required when you show up for a job. Do they check to see if you have them? What happens if you don't have every tool on the list?
> 
> 
> zappy
> ...


 He is asking a different question and the answer is get the tool list when he signs the book :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> He is asking a different question and the answer is get the tool list when he signs the book :thumbsup:


That was my mistake in the copy,


"Tool list for Local 595 

What tools are required when you show up for a job. Do they check to see if you have them? What happens if you don't have every tool on the list? "

Worded a little different but it was the same question. He didn't get the answer in 2010 either. I just find it funny no one really gave him the answer to his question and he had to ask it over a year later.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Mechanical DVR said:


> 06-28-2010, 09:43 PM What tools are required when you show up for a job. Do they check to see if you have them? What happens if you don't have every tool on the list?


 
Now that depends on a lot of stuff, I know we don't have a hard rule on this. But others might.

I have borrowed and given apprentices my own tools- especially if he seems like a good guy and simply could not actually afford his own. I know that sounds funny that someone could not afford the very basic tool list, but it does happen. The basic tool list is very inexpensively priced for a reason, but its still money that a 24 year old guy with 2 kids may not have. I am kind of a softy that way.

But if a guy with 20 years under his belt shows up the first day without the minimum list (and I am not talking he simply forgot to bring one thing), there is a problem.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Mr Rewire said:


> Well when you think with union hater blinders on that would be the conclusion. :whistling2:


Mr Rewire, it would help to know to what you speak before speaking. Union hater? blinders on? I take it that you are referring to me? Yep I am a union hater and have blinders on, that is why I have been union for 31 years.:no:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I think 585 supplies apprentices with tools. Hence the $500 tool fee they charge apprentices.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BDB said:


> Mr Rewire, it would help to know to what you speak before speaking. Union hater? blinders on? I take it that you are referring to me? Yep I am a union hater and have blinders on, that is why I have been union for 31 years.:no:


 Your statement was not atypical for someone who has been a union member for any lenght of time, the tool list requirement and people having an expectation of that reqirement being upheld seems a very petty thing for someone with your claimed lenght of membership to get twisted up about or blame as a problem maybe you don't understand the "why" of it but that dosent matter i just know if it quacks like a duck.....


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

BDB is full of crap.
We got a tool list.
I cary way more then what's on the list, so do about 98% of the membership. In fact, the only thing that will ever cause a stir is bringing your own power tools, Gang box, ladders, or using your personal vehicle.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Edited to delete my post, decided I was not going to get into a name calling pissing match with rewire and slick


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

I wont buy more then whats on the tool list, but if the contractor buys me a uinbit, or something like that ill carry it. If I'm headed to a big job with travelers I will severely lighten my tool bag.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

This is what I am saying....If you want to carry something that makes your job easier (and no I do not mean, gang box, ladder, hammer drill etc)you should be able to without worrying about catching hell for it


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Now all locals may very, but my grandfather was brought up on charges because of the tool list. He was a working contractor at the time. One of his guys used his personal hickey on a daily basis. Carried it with him to and fro everyday with his pouch and thermos. Grandpa got a guy out of the hall. This new guy saw this hickey carrying fellow and reported the situation to the hall. Grandpa gets a letter saying he's being brought up on charges and to go to some board hearing. Grandpa explained that he offered the guy a company hickey to use, but the employee refused saying that he had been using that hickey all his career and it felt right. Boards decision stated at long as he was not treated preferentially because of any "additional" tools he brought, everything was cool. My grandpa saw the "real contract" that day. It was about a foot thick. Yet, the copy he was given was 40-50 pages long. It includes every single board decision ever made. He was told the "contract" that the employees and employers get to see is just a Cliffnotes version.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BDB said:


> Edited to delete my post, decided I was not going to get into a name calling pissing match with rewire and slick


 wht not edit this while you are at it :whistling2:


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> the only thing that will ever cause a stir is bringing your own power tools, Gang box, ladders, or using your personal vehicle.


Can someone explain to me why this is? I've read a few things like this and I can't understand it. I guess I could see a gang box, but why not power tools, ladders or your own vehicle?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

FCR1988 said:


> Can someone explain to me why this is? I've read a few things like this and I can't understand it. I guess I could see a gang box, but why not power tools, ladders or your own vehicle?


We come equipped to a contractor with a mutually agreed-upon tool list because we're trained electrical professionals that are here to wire the job that the employer has bid on.

We're not there to supply the job with tools and equipment. Hand tools are part of being an electrician. Power tools and other equipment are part of being a contractor.

EDIT: And I think what Vic means regarding personal vehicles is that it's a no-no to let your employer convince you to use your own vehicle for company purposes, like hauling material. It's only for commuting yourself to and from work.


----------



## FCR1988 (Jul 10, 2011)

erics37 said:


> We come equipped to a contractor with a mutually agreed-upon tool list because we're trained electrical professionals that are here to wire the job that the employer has bid on.
> 
> We're not there to supply the job with tools and equipment. Hand tools are part of being an electrician. Power tools and other equipment are part of being a contractor.
> 
> EDIT: And I think what Vic means regarding personal vehicles is that it's a no-no to let your employer convince you to use your own vehicle for company purposes, like hauling material. It's only for commuting yourself to and from work.


Oh ok. Would it be safe to say that a Union is similar to a Employment Agency?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

FCR1988 said:


> Oh ok. Would it be safe to say that a Union is similar to a Employment Agency?


I've heard that analogy before, it's kinda accurate. If you're out of work you go to the union hall and sign the out-of-work list. As jobs come up and they need more manpower they call up the hall and say "We need 12" or whatever. So you move up the list until you're at the top and you can potentially be dispatched out to a job.

However, some people wind up becoming full-time employees of a particular shop. Myself, for instance. I started as an apprentice for this company and after I got my license they kept me around and gave me a service van and everything. I believe we're referred to as Shop Rockets :laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I show up with what is in my tool bag. Some guys need more tools than I do, some less.

I have worked for union companies where the apprentices were providing thier own socket sets and ratcheting cable cutters. So far my union experiences have been far from enjoyable but there's good and bad companies on both side of the fence. The "tool list" really depends on who you are working for. Some companies toe the line. Others don't.


----------

